# Turbo Inlet Pipe Suggestions?



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I think it's time to upgrade the stock unit considering the mods I have installed and the boost available... I always wondered why a metal version was not offered and then I noticed the Nuespeed option, which flows considerably more than the stock - as I assume the Silicone versions do.

"On a flow bench, the restrictive factory inlet pipe flows 215cfm at 39”of water. The NEUSPEED tiptronic turbo inlet pipe flows 350.4cfm at 39”of water."










Anyone running this? Worth the extra $$? 

If not - what are you running?

I'll also mention I have a 2001 as I understand some applications are 2002 and up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an APR. Got it on sale shipped for cheap. Def worth it. I would get a silicone one, because it will be a pita to wiggle and maneuver the metal one on the turbo. A bit of advice. Have 2 sets of hands. Do this when the motor is cold. And if you lay on the passenger side of the car, take your right hand and follow the axle in towards the turbo. You can then guide the end over the turbo inlet while your buddy pushes down from above. And take some soapy water and lube the inside so it slides onto the turbo easier. :thumbup:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I did the samco silicone one. I know nothing about these metal ones, except for the fact that they're not common on here.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I did the samco silicone one. I know nothing about these metal ones, except for the fact that they're not common on here.


I feel like the metal would absorb heat from the engine bay and warm the intake air


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i just think neuspeed kinda fell off the map....i think of lack of r&d and junk.....but thats just me.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> i just think neuspeed kinda fell off the map....i think of lack of r&d and junk.....but thats just me.


Agreed. I never bought one thing from them.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I think it's time to upgrade the stock unit considering the mods I have installed and the boost available... I always wondered why a metal version was not offered and then I noticed the Nuespeed option, which flows considerably more than the stock - as I assume the Silicone versions do.
> 
> "On a flow bench, the restrictive factory inlet pipe flows 215cfm at 39”of water. The NEUSPEED tiptronic turbo inlet pipe flows 350.4cfm at 39”of water."
> 
> ...


That's for FWD K03 cars.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It does look like they make one for the k04. It also looks like they overcharge. They want over 200 for for it on the site i looked at. Not worth it at all IMO. Go with a Silicone one
ESC Tuning sells Samco, Forge and APR brand tip:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> It does look like they make one for the k04. It also looks like they overcharge. They want over 200 for for it on the site i looked at. Not worth it at all IMO. Go with a Silicone one
> ESC Tuning sells Samco, Forge and APR brand tip:thumbup:


I'm actually waiting for ECS to have their Christmas sale like last year so that I could buy one of those (probably forge since it's cheaper than APR's.) I've only heard good things about these.. great suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I'm actually waiting for ECS to have their Christmas sale like last year so that I could buy one of those (probably forge since it's cheaper than APR's.) I've only heard good things about these.. great suggestions :thumbup:


I bought an Apr one from them over the summer when all their Apr stuff was on sale. I think I payed $160 shipped. Be careful though as the APR is the only one that comes with the hose clamps. The Samco and Forge must be purchased separately:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I
> 
> "On a flow bench, the restrictive factory inlet pipe flows 215cfm at 39”of water. The NEUSPEED tiptronic turbo inlet pipe flows 350.4cfm at 39”of water."


Although it equates to a higher flow rate on a flow bench, does not mean there will be real world gains. This part is the very first part of the system. It is a fact that the intake manifold alone doesn't flow as well as this part, which in turn, negates it's cfm improvements. The best it can possibly do for performance gains, would maaaaybe decrease spool time by a small fraction. IMO, money would be better spent else where.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I just don't think these metal ones ever caught on. plus, where would all the sensors, dv dump, and all that stuff plug in to?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I just don't think these metal ones ever caught on. plus, where would all the sensors, dv dump, and all that stuff plug in to?


You didnt see the DIY thread on how to delete your dv, n75, etc. Just buy this


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> You didnt see the DIY thread on how to delete your dv, n75, etc. Just buy this


oh boy, owned various tt's never heard about that as a good option for the stock setups! my bad. If i go BT i'll get rid of all that ish, but then again I won't be too worried about a TIP. lol esp. not a neuspeed one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> oh boy, owned various tt's never heard about that as a good option for the stock setups! my bad. If i go BT i'll get rid of all that ish, but then again I won't be too worried about a TIP. lol esp. not a neuspeed one.


Hahahaha yes. To the OP your answer is just go BT. Don't buy this, just skip it and go BT


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

PLAYED TT said:


> It does look like they make one for the k04. It also looks like they overcharge. They want over 200 for for it on the site i looked at. Not worth it at all IMO. Go with a Silicone one
> ESC Tuning sells Samco, Forge and APR brand tip:thumbup:


Can you post the link? I can't find it on the Neuspeed site.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JettaRed said:


> Can you post the link? I can't find it on the Neuspeed site.


http://www.jdmhub.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=195979&path=2_788_789_40818_67333


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Here's the notes for the part:



> For Variable Vale Timing Motors 5Speed Tiptronic Transmissions Excl K04 or E-05 turbos Use part number (48.10.86) for K04 or E-05 turbo


48.10.86 is NOT for the stock BEA engine. It's for a K04 _conversion_ from a K03.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JettaRed said:


> Here's the notes for the part:
> 
> 
> 
> 48.10.86 is NOT for the stock BEA engine. It's for a K04 _conversion_ from a K03.


Good eyes. I just skiped and read the the last bit


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

When you've been doing this as long as I have, you look for the fine print.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JettaRed said:


> When you've been doing this as long as I have, you look for the fine print.


Yeah I have one already so It's not on me lol. I pay attention and research the things I want to buy with a fine tooth comb


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Do all three (samco, apr, and forge) fit both k03 and k04's? Do k03's and k04's have the same opening?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

not sure about the opening size, but there are difference's for the different model year 225 tt's. 00-02 have a different tip than the 03 up. 

But I dont think the tip is a big deal on the 180's/ko3's since they didnt realyl have the issue of sucking the stock tip closed.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

This is WAY better than stock! 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/315135-inlet-hose?highlight=induction+hose


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Do all three (samco, apr, and forge) fit both k03 and k04's? Do k03's and k04's have the same opening?


No they are labeled in the descriptions what they fit.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> No they are labeled in the descriptions what they fit.


Yeah, then maybe i should wait until i upgrade to a k04.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Yeah, then maybe i should wait until i upgrade to a k04.


Wait I thought we were talking about a 225 this whole time :banghead:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait I thought we were talking about a 225 this whole time :banghead:


Haha sorry


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Haha sorry


I fail lol


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW... I totally missed all of this. 

If you read the description - it only replaces a portion of it. I was planning to go silicone, but ran across this. 

In response to someone (too lazy to look) It's not for performance, but when you are chipped - the stock unit tends to collapse... or at least, that's what I hear.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> WOW... I totally missed all of this.
> 
> If you read the description - it only replaces a portion of it. I was planning to go silicone, but ran across this.
> 
> In response to someone (too lazy to look) It's not for performance, but when you are chipped - the stock unit tends to collapse... or at least, that's what I hear.


It does collapse and over time that causes a rip in the bottom towards the metal turbo connector on the hose. Plus the silicone ones look better lol


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Everyone keep an eye for the sales and link them! :thumbup:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> - the stock unit tends to collapse... or at least, that's what I hear.


You hear that from people who make and sell them. If the stock pipe collapses, then your filter is clogged. I have a silicon one, but it really doesn't make a difference. The stock ones do rip or tear over time, let's say eight years, but I wouldn't get one for performance purposes.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I got mine for looks and ......preventative....thats about it really. wasn't hoping for huge gains or anything...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I got mine for looks and ......preventative....thats about it really. wasn't hoping for huge gains or anything...


Although when coupled with a cone filter you can def feel a gain


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I think we all agree performance may be marginal - but upgrading to a sturdier piece is always smart and at almost 10 years old... I have numerous bits and pieces that could be swapped for fresh ones. 

The smooth silicone has got to flow better than a ribbed piece. No questions there - It the same reason people hone metal pieces... and that's just to get rid of the roughness.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know which specific hose I would need to use if I went with a k04 TT225 turbo replacement on my k03? It seems that they are really specific with which model years they have and everything..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Does anyone know which specific hose I would need to use if I went with a k04 TT225 turbo replacement on my k03? It seems that they are really specific with which model years they have and everything..


 Probably the same model year just for the 225. The only difference would be the size of the turbo end of the pipe


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW!!!! Did anyone click on the link that I posted? :screwy:

Well the way that you know what induction hose you need is by your engine code.

Click on the link that I posted already it will fill you in on the rest.:facepalm:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Does anyone know which specific hose I would need to use if I went with a k04 TT225 turbo replacement on my k03? It seems that they are really specific with which model years they have and everything..


 whichever you buy, you will need a larger maf tho, the 225's are a larger diameter which means all the silicone tip's for the 225's are larger than your stock maf! just thought i'de throw that out there for ya.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> whichever you buy, you will need a larger maf tho, the 225's are a larger diameter which means all the silicone tip's for the 225's are larger than your stock maf! just thought i'de throw that out there for ya.


Well actually, I'm using a MOFO on my stock 180 inlet pipe. I didn't think the maf side of the inlet pipe differed from the 180 and 225? Or is that not what you're saying? I know that the turbo side of the inlet pipe is different because the 225 turbo being bigger, that's why I am waiting to get a K04 to get the bigger 225 inlet hose. ..brings me to my next question. I am debating about going BT.. will there be an inlet hose that fits?


@ArTTemis - Thanks for the info on your link buddy but you are running a K03, right? and I want to upgrade.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

The TT225 MAF is larger than the TT180. I'm pretty sure of two things: there are intakes for BTs and the intake pipe for a TT225 will not fit a BT. So, you should wait unless your current hose is torn or something (don't remember the original posting).


----------

